# Replaced CPS now I have DTC 17755 P1347 HELP



## citigti (Jun 24, 2008)

I was getting a code for the CPS in bank (2) and no others. I replaced it and was able to clear the code. After a bit of road testing I am now getting 
17555 P1347 Camshaft Speed Sensor Bank 2 G163 - G28 Incorrect Allocation. 
The code did not come up before the CPS was replaced. Would the other CPS code have masked the code?
I am reading that it could be the timing belt at this point. Does anyone have any suggestions? I have to get this thing reliable by tomorrow evening, I am driving the car out to the new owner. 
The car is an 01 Audi A4 Quattro 100k miles. 
Thanks!


----------



## citigti (Jun 24, 2008)

I did the timing belt today (big job, the first time). 
I was able to get rid of the 17755 code but now the original code of 16730 0346 has reappeared. I moved the known good sensor (bank 1) to bank 2 and placed the new sensor into bank 1. The issue did not follow the CPS. 
I am now back to thinking the cam in bank (2) skipped a tooth as the belt I replaced was slightly stretched, not by much though. 
I will have to pull the covers off again to check the timing of bank 2. 
I need to know for sure where the marks are located on the cam sprockets? 
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: (citigti)*

You actually have a 2.8L 30V engine, wrong forum.. Here's a link to what the marks look like. you should have 16 teeth between the two marks. 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com...9.jpg



_Modified by dumped_gti at 10:54 PM 4-25-2010_


----------

